# Health Insurance while working abroad temporarily



## docy (14 Feb 2012)

Hi,

I have recently moved to the UK for work but have maintained by Aviva Health Insurance. I understand though that one is covered only if one is out of country for less than 180 days.

Does anyone know much about global cover and if there are any downsides to when one tries to renew their previous held cover in Ireland e.g. long waiting times etc?

Thank you,


----------



## pj111 (15 Feb 2012)

Bupa International, Aviva International Solutions or VHI Global. Check in advance but all 3 insurers may recognise one of these for purposes of waiting periods if you come back. 

_Patrick_


----------



## docy (16 Feb 2012)

Hi

If I had an accident my residency would show up as UK I assume and so I would not be covered I guess.
I intend to come back at end of year but could be longer looking at the way things are back home.


----------



## docy (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks Patrick
I will look into below


----------

